# Silly non-GSD Poll



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Conversation at work today and now I'm curious. What is your generic name for carbonated drinks?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I say "soda" (grew up around the DC area). I used to tease DH all the time, who's originally from KY, because he called it "pop," for the longest time. 

After a few years in DC/VA, he started calling it "soda," but now he's stationed in New Orleans, and he calls it "pop" again.


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

Coke. lol It doesn't matter if it's really Coke or something like Root-Beer, I still call it Coke.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I use the terms interchangably. Grew up in NW, lots of time in the west, a bit in NYC, too long in the south.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

It's SODA!!!! I hate the term "pop".


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

In the midwest we call it pop but I have so many east coast friends that I now call it soda.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I say pop! One time it did take me a couple of minutes to make someone understand what a "pop machine" was though...


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Soda.... or as the twins call it... Sodie!


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Pop here....Relatives in texas call everything coke...and friends on the west cost say soda lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I said "pop" because that was most common growing up, but we also call it "sodas", "cokes", "colas", or "drinks." "Diet pop" is also a biggie.


----------



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Soda (Raised in Cali) but everyone around here (AR) call it pop


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

It was always " Pop " while growin up ... now it's soda, coke or soft drink 
Can almost tell who the Baby Boomers are on this web site ....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I call them Pop, but when I feel like being a jack*** I call them Fountain Drinks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I grew up calling it a coldrank. One word. Pronounced: COLdrank. As in, y'all wanna Coldrank?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Soda.
As to where I grew up... umm...
Germany, Tennessee, North Carolina, Texas and Washington?

So, I can't say where I picked up soda. It does seem the most common terminology on the West Coast, though.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Pop. I say I want a "coke" if I actually want the product coke. Everything else falls under pop.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Growing up in California it was always "soda". 

Moving to Idaho it was "pop". 

Here in Oregon I've heard both and I use both.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Soda- or as my New Yorker grandmother called it- soder. Now that we're in TX, we joke around and call it coldrank like Emoore


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I grew up calling it pop; that's what my parents called it. But now I call it soda. I'm not sure when or why I switched it up. I'm a Washington (the good one) native and I've never lived anywhere besides the Northwest (including Alaska).


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Bearing in mind that I am a New Zealander now living in Australia, I call it Soft-Drink or Fizzy-Drink!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Grew up in CHicago so called it pop. We have move around quite a bit and it seems soda has stuck. Call it soda-pop too!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Native Floridian here and have always called it soda.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Always called it pop. But then again I call the refigerator an "icebox".


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We call it "pop" around here but when ordering I ask for a soda because I like to travel and don't know who says what. When I want a Coke I order a "regular Coke" because I want Coca-Cola, not whatever brand "cola" they have and NOT diet! (I've had people give me a diet, presumably b/c I'm female?!)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We call it soda, my FIL calls it "sodie pop".


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since I am in Michigan, I call it pop.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

was "pop" growing up. Then when I moved to AR I was so confused when I ordered a "coke" and was asked "what kind"

now I call everything "coke"


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Midwest.... born and bred... we call it pop.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Carbonated beverage that makes me sneeze.
Soda is soda water. 
Pop is a sound. 
Coke is something else entirely...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's soda,lol but while in Georgia I got asked what kind of coke I wanted when I ordered a diet coke. I stared at the waitress and then slowly said d-i-e-t coke. She said yes I heard you what kind...thank god my Georgian friend stepped in because I honestly thought she was being fresh with me. I have Midwest friends that call it pop, my sister in Ohio calls it pop, and all my friends from the south call it coke even if it's a Sprite- now that one just baffles me,lol


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm an Australian and have always called it soft drink. My boys are also Aussies we have never lived any where else, but my Asperger's son calls it "soda" he speaks with an American accent.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

In the south, you'll more often than not, find it's a coke. Would you like a coke. Yes please, I'll have an RC Cola and Moonpie.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with DFrost. Here in South Texas, we say, "Would you like a coke?" And then ask what flavor. Sometimes, for any other drink, we say soda, "Would you like a sprite soda?"


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

pop. i hate saying it, would rather say soda, but then i'd be laughed at. no one here calls it soda. ah well.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Coke. Everything else is just flavored water, xD. But around here, most people call it "pop."


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

RogueRed26 said:


> I agree with DFrost. Here in South Texas, we say, "Would you like a coke?" And then ask what flavor.


Agreed. Everything is "coke". Then you just have to specify what kind (pepsi, diet coke, root beer).


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

pop when i'm in vancouver
soft drink when i'm back in asia

i said pop once in singapore once by accident, and got a long stare.......


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Coke!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Even though I am from New England and my mom constantly teases me about it, I call it "pop".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Growing up in Michigan, we called it Pop. When I moved to PA, I was dating a guy and told him I was going to the store for a pop. He looked at me in complete shock as he leaned forward and in a low voice exclaimed, "You can't buy that in a store!"

Pop...Coca Cola...Mountain Dew..Soda Pop....not freaking marijuana (pot) you moron. 

We didn't last long but since then I've called it Soda.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I have lived in NC all my life and always called it "drink". Once worked with a guy from Ohio, first time he asked me to get him a "pop" I was completely confused, just stared at the guy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

DFrost said:


> In the south, you'll more often than not, find it's a coke. Would you like a coke. Yes please, I'll have an RC Cola and Moonpie.


Yum ... sounds like a winner to me!!!

I use a variety of names - coke for any cola product - pop - soda - soft drink - soda pop!


----------

